# Saw This Today & Just Loved It



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Thought I would share.

Happy moments, praise God, Difficult moments, seek God,
Quiet moments, worship God, Painful moments, trust God.
Every moment, thank God.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

FishinChick said:


> Thought I would share.
> 
> Happy moments, praise God, Difficult moments, seek God,
> Quiet moments, worship God, Painful moments, trust God.
> *Every moment, thank God*.


Giving thanks for you and your message.


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

*NICE! Thanks!!*


----------

